# Stern light on outboard cowling?



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Friend of mine is in need of a stern light. I’ve seen skiffs, including the new chittums (don’t crucify me for saying that name) that have the light mounted on top of the cowling. 
Who makes the light?
How is it powered/wired?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The stern light really needs to be higher than that but lots of boat builders rig and sell boats that way. Attwood makes a nice LED waketower 360 degree light. I love mine but it is mounted on a tab on the rear top ring of my poling platform.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

You could mount one on the cowling and hook it to a quick disconnect plug. The plug would allow for removal of the cowling if you need to work on the engine. 
Did that on my Gheenoe. 
My Hewes has it on the polling platform on a tab like mentioned above


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have 2 skiffs with the rear running lights on the engine cowlings, the other is on the top of the poling platform.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

vantagefish said:


> Friend of mine is in need of a stern light. I’ve seen skiffs, including the new chittums (don’t crucify me for saying that name) that have the light mounted on top of the cowling.
> Who makes the light?
> How is it powered/wired?


I got a light from Navisafe some years ago and love it. You have to drill one hole in the top of your cowling and attach a base plate to which the magnetized light (like a hockey puck) attaches. I was a bit skeptical of using a magnetic, but the magnets are very strong and you would really have to knock it to get it off there. I think that they make a bolt on and a suction cup version. Same for Bow lights but I have an old suction cup one that I still use for that. This is a very bright LED light and has various lighting configurations that you can use. I just pull it off when not using it and put in my tackle bag. Can't recommend this light enough...


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! Where/how are you getting the power from in the cowling? Where are you splicing it from


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

On the old Johnson, the harness had some spare wires, and I used them. 
On a newer motor, you might have to run new wires along the controls or harness. If it's a pull start tiller, just run new wiring


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

vantagefish said:


> Thanks! Where/how are you getting the power from in the cowling? Where are you splicing it from


It works on a few watch type batteries - have used mine for a few years and not had to replace the batteries yet. When you have it off the mount you can use it as a cockpit area light if you want. Great light.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Keep in mind that the stern light must be 1 meter higher than the bow light.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cowling light is "forbotten"


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

bobber said:


> Keep in mind that the stern light must be 1 meter higher than the bow light.


Is it frowned upon to just run the jack plate all the way up when being stopped by the law? Jk


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a removable one on my platform. It's led and runs on batteries. It also has 3 modes and one is a distress signal. I think it was marketed towards paddle crafts but works great for me. When not in use I remove it and my PP holder snaps in the same base. Only downside so far is it was $60.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you have a power pole micro, you can get a spike with the LED light on top


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mines broke it's a boat come on, duct tape and a flashlight ******* mcguiver baby.


----------

